# Parrot's Feather



## Ultramouse (Feb 24, 2005)

not as far as i know, and the submerged growth has allot to be desired, id plant at the back if i was you.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Ummm, guys.... Parrot's Feather is a marginal plant for ponds. Underwater it will suffocate and die pretty darn quick. It does pretty good in vivariums as long as the root are in water and nothing else.


----------



## Desolas (May 9, 2004)

I think I am thinking of the same plant, but I'm still kind of a plant newb. I've got some and it grows really well underwater, but everything I've read about it online says it surfaces; which mine has not, it just bends over at the surface like Hygro. Mine has a green to orange color on the leaves, and has grown for months submerged and has only gotten bigger.

Here is a poor pic of what I'm refering to, I think it's the same stuff..









You can see the color of the leaves, not sure if it's a natural coloration or a nutrient issue, but it has color.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

Parrots Feather is Myriophyllum, a completely aquatic plant... 
If you have the green version, it will stay green. 
If you have the red version, it will be red. :wink: 

Good luck with it, It's a great plant which I gave up on in the early stages, when my algae problems were still present. :icon_frow


----------



## Gill Man (Feb 5, 2005)

That's what I was going to say. Parrot's feather, or Myriophyllum mattogrossense, (myrios=countless, phyllon=leaf), is a demanding plant requiring high light intensity, CO2 and regular fertilization. It comes from the Amazon area of Mato Grosso in Brazil and in Ecuador, and therefore prefers warmer water 24-28 degrees C, than other North American milfoil species. From Kasselmann's book, Aquatic Plants.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Guys there are a lot of different Myriophyllum species. While Parrots Feather is a Myriophyllum it is not a plant you can keep underwater for any duration. What he has shown in the picture is Myriophyllum heterophyllum, aka red myrio or Fox Tail. Myriophyllum aquaticum is the plant that is commonly refereed to as Parrots Feather.


----------



## Gill Man (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, if you're 100% sure that the plant shown is M. heterophyllum. From Encyclopedia of Water Plants, by Dr. Jiri Stodola, THF Publications (1967). 

"Description: Leaves are in whorls of 4 to 6 in number on fine, long, threadlike segments when in cold water (54 to 62 degrees F), and lanceolate, sharply dentate leaves appear at high temperatures (60 to 77 degrees F.). Rather often you find both types of leaves on the same stem, if the temperature fluctuates during growing time (both types are 2 cm long). Emersed leaves grow sharply serrated on stems, and are narrower and stronger than the submersed ones."

Many plants we grow in aquariums are also sold as pond plants, especially those that can grow well in cold water. That does not mean they do not grow underwater. If this is indeed M. heterophyllum, then you shouldn't have a problem growing it in a cooler aquarium. The redness are pigments produced to mask and protect the chlorophyll as it grows closer to the light source.

As for the common name parrot's feather, it, like all other common names for plants and fishes, gets misused often, and applied to similar looking species so it's not adequate for identification purposes.

Don't make me get my Shaolin Monk ready... :icon_bigg :icon_bigg


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Opiesilver was right, only the Myriophyllum aquaticum is commonly called Parrot's feather in US, I have plenty of it in outdoor pond. Don't think it likes to stay underwater for long, although I only tried it when I was a beginner. 

The picture is very unclear, but definitely NOT M. mattogrossense(which is a real weed underwater, by the way, not as demanding as the book would lead you to believe). Keep in mind the first poster Anthony did not have a picture, and most probably asked about Myriophyllum aquaticum.


----------



## Gill Man (Feb 5, 2005)

I just like the sound of mattogrossense....Mattogrossense, which I've heard referred to parrots feather, foxtail, milfoil and myrios all have the same in common, that there appears to be thousands or many leaves to the plant and can resemble a parrots feather or a fox's tail. All I can say to Anthony is "try it," nobody will think badly about it if it doesn't grow and you can boast about it if it does.


----------

